# Third eyelid showing and won't retract



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

Has anyone had any experience with their dogs third eyelid not retracting. Cooper has been his normal self all day. Hes been playing and active but about 3 hours ago he came over to me and it looked like he was having a hard time keeping his eyes open and they looked like they were rolling in the back of his head. His right eye has gotten better but every now and then you can see the eyelid. His left eye hasn't gotten better since we first noticed it. We plan on calling the vet first thing tomorrow morning if they haven't gotten better but just wanted to see if anyone has experienced this.

Any help would be much appreciated. It gave us quite a scare when we noticed it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope he's okay. I don't know anything about the third eyelid but I would call your vet or emergency vet hospital and see if this is something that can wait or should be looked as quickly, especially since it's in both eyes.


----------



## alexis.allen94 (Jan 27, 2017)

As of now both eyes are thankfully back to normal and we're hoping they stay that way. We're hoping it was either his hair (which he desperately needs cut since it's in his eyes) or something got in his eyes when he was playing outside.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glad to hear he is back to normal.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since it has resolved I would suspect this was from something irritating in his eyes, either hair or potentially pollen/molds spores or something environmental.


----------

